# Does this sound good?



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

In 2009 i had the cat house in the backyard on the small deck. The small deck didnt have that much coverage. So i was worried about the cats when it would rain or snow. So in 2010 i moved the cat house to the front yard on the porch because its covered and its out of the wind/rain/snow. 

So now that i dont have to worry about kittens anymore. Its just the male cat Smokey who is wondering around. 

So for the winter time i filled the cat house with straw. I put a heavy cover ontop of the cat house to hold in the heat some. Dont worry...smokey can get in and out of the cat house. 

Every morning when i get up i put a can of dry food inside the house for smokey. Then i check the house around 3:00 to see if the can is empty. If it is,...i give it a refill. If its not empty..i leave it. Then around 9:00pm i take in the can for the night. I leave the cat house empty for him to sleep in during the night(if he wants to sleep in there). I also have a heated water bowl for smokey to drink water. But i dont know if hes drinking it though. 

I filled the bowl to the top and there hasnt been any signs of less water in the bowl.

So does this sound good for what im doing for smokey?


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

That all sounds good to me. Just to make sure, you put his water outside of the shelter, right? Keep in mind cats don't need to drink a lot of water, so if he's getting water from somewhere else it's probably enough for him. Somebody else in the neighborhood might be tending to him too!

Sounds like you have a nice little setup for Smokey there. Thanks for all the good work you're doing for the ferals. They need all the help they can get, especially with the way this winter is turning out.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

It sounds great. Insulation, wind protection, food and water. Smokey is a very lucky outdoor cat, living large.


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments. Yes...the water bowl is outside the house. Its next to the cat house. 

Here is a picture of Smokey..









I wish he would get used to me .. i want to catch him and atleast get him fixed. Everytime he sees me..he runs off. So i only get to watch him through the window.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww, he's beautiful! I'm sure he appreciates all you're doing for him.


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

ThreeCatzGirl said:


> Yes...the water bowl is outside the house. Its next to the cat house.


Right. You thought of everything else so I was pretty sure you would have thought of that. Just wanted to make sure though.

Smokey is a beautiful cat. You're doing a wonderful thing for him! If there were more people like you out there, we wouldn't have such a problem with ferals anymore.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I always fill the water bowl to the very top, every morning... the next morning when I go out to feed again, the bowl is still full (although frozen solid!). So I wondered if my ferals were getting enough water, too. Oh well, it's there if they want it... if they don't use it, I guess that's their problem :/

Same thing with the shelters. I have 3 large styrofoam boxes filled with straw. The other day, in 25F weather, Disco was sitting on TOP of the shelter and shivering. I did a face-palm! *sigh*


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

Couple days ago I found this great idea for winter time water bowls. I haven't tried it yet, but thawed water for 5 hours at 0 degree temps sounds great to me. I can't wait to give it a try with some of my own homeless buddies!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments. 

Blue(the kitty thats in my sig)is smokey's daughter.


----------

